# New Hedgie home advice please and cat nip??



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

I just set up my new hedgie's home  It's a ferret nation model 182. I literally scrubbed this entire thing with a toothbrush, rinsed it, dried it and finally got it all cozy. It took me hours but it's more than worth it for him. I was wondering if you guys wouldn't mind looking it over and telling me if there's anything I need to add, fix, etc.

Also, I bought my hedgie some cat toys but I just found out they have cat nip in them. I can't smell it though. I haven't put them with him yet because i'm not sure if it's a good idea. Does anyone know if this bad for him?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Hedgies have very sensitive noses. They can smell everything. What I do is take some of the seams out of the toy and take out the catnip. It's usually loose mixed in with the stuffing. Then I just sew it back up.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

It looks like you're using towels as the lining of the cage. That's not ideal because towels have a lot of little loops and threads where hedgehogs can catch their feet. If a thread gets wrapped around their feet or legs it can cause a lot of problems, pretty quick. Fleece doesn't have that problem, so most people use that as a liner.


----------



## velooyuotn (Apr 10, 2013)

Just make sure that the hedgehog can't climb up the side of the cage, definitely make sure that they have fleece lining. And cat nip is not good for them, but that is a really easy fix. Another thing you can add is a tube of some sort, toilet paper roll or pvc pipe.


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

alexvdl said:


> It looks like you're using towels as the lining of the cage. That's not ideal because towels have a lot of little loops and threads where hedgehogs can catch their feet. If a thread gets wrapped around their feet or legs it can cause a lot of problems, pretty quick. Fleece doesn't have that problem, so most people use that as a liner.


It's actually not towels but baby receiving blankets 100% cotton with no loose threads


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

velooyuotn said:


> Just make sure that the hedgehog can't climb up the side of the cage, definitely make sure that they have fleece lining. And cat nip is not good for them, but that is a really easy fix. Another thing you can add is a tube of some sort, toilet paper roll or pvc pipe.


thank you for the advice I appreciate it! It's actually not towels but baby receiving blankets 100% cotton with no loose threads. I measured the edges and right now but I'm planning on drilling holes clear plastic to put on the bottom level. Two breeders have verified that cat nip is safe, so do you know exactly why? And I'll be looking for tubes and toilet paper rolls


----------



## Hoppin Hedgehogs (Apr 3, 2011)

Cage looks very nice, ferret Nations cages are awesome, we use these for our herd, something to consider is hedgehogs will dig and burrow under anything they can this will cause your dishes and other accessories to be tipped, is there anyway to secure you blankies to the tray ?


----------



## Belie (Apr 24, 2013)

Hoppin Hedgehogs said:


> Cage looks very nice, ferret Nations cages are awesome, we use these for our herd, something to consider is hedgehogs will dig and burrow under anything they can this will cause your dishes and other accessories to be tipped, is there anyway to secure you blankies to the tray ?


Thank you so much  I searched everywhere for a good deal and found a double level on craigslist for $100! I just removed the top level. I tucked all the edges securely under the tray but the only possible problem is the middle part can't be tucked. I was thinking of velcro strips maybe?


----------

